# what kind of fish is this?



## BigAl (Dec 31, 2002)

Does anyone know what kind of fish is this?







[/IMG]


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

look like dolly varden to me, but i could be wrong.... looks like they were dead for a bit.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing, dolly varden(or I think Artic char). We saw some of those when we went to Alaska a few years ago. Where were they caught? At first glance, I thought splake but I catch splake all the time in the summer and up close they really don't look anything like one at all.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Yup they look like Dolly Varden, where was this pics taken?


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

brookies hens


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

fishin'magician' said:


> brookies hens


Yep.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I would also say brookies


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I do not think they are brookies, not stream brookies from around here anyways. 
No idea what they are, but a stab would be sea trout.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Splake. Cross of a laker & a brookie.


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

Oldgrandman said:


> I do not think they are brookies, not stream brookies from around here anyways.
> No idea what they are, but a stab would be sea trout.


 Definitely NOT sea trout. I've caught smaller, more silver trout with those kind of spots on the Two-Hearted in the U.P.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

It's only a guess, but I agree with UltimateOutdoorsman. If it's from around here, it is probably splake. They still plant a few of them in MI.


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)

Splake.


----------



## BigAl (Dec 31, 2002)

I used to fish them then I was a kid, but at that time I lived at the island Sakhalin (Russian island next to Japan). It was a fresh cold water river fish and you have to go far to the mountains to catch them. I believe the biggest fish I have ever seen or cough was about 50 cm ~ 18-20 inches. I have checked dolly varden on Internet and it doesn't look like it is the same fish. This one, we called it coonja doesn't grow as big as dolly varden. Friend of mine who still lives there sent me this picture and I was wandering if I can find this fish here. Thanks for all your help. Alex


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

Definitely a char,most likely a subspecies of the Dolly Varden which is common in the North Pacific rim in North America AND Asia.

Come on guys! Splake have FORKED tails! Get your fish straight........


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

BigAl said:


> I used to fish them then I was a kid, but at that time I lived at the island Sakhalin (Russian island next to Japan). It was a fresh cold water river fish and you have to go far to the mountains to catch them. I believe the biggest fish I have ever seen or cough was about 50 cm ~ 18-20 inches.


In that case: Sakhalinian char, _[URL="http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Salvelinus_vasiljevae&action=edit&redlink=1"]Salvelinus vasiljevae_ [/URL]


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Oldgrandman said:


> I do not think they are brookies, not stream brookies from around here anyways.


I agree. They do not resemble a brook trout whatsoever. They have zero markings that can relate to a brook trout at all. Oh, and I have caught a TON of splake in my lifetime trolling on some of the stocked inland lakes here in Michigan and trust me those are not splake lol.


----------



## nauticalbp (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't dolly varden have reddish brown spots??


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

nauticalbp,

Depends on what time of year you catch them and how colored up they are.

This is what dollys typically look like if they are not in their spawning colors.


----------



## TheUrbanMustache (Sep 23, 2008)

splake for sure


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

TheUrbanMustache said:


> splake for sure


since everyone wants to say splake, if you look in the bottom right corner, the text on the picture is in russian or something like it.


----------

